# Humminbird mega imaging



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

So has anyone actually used the new mega imaging units yet? Just wondering how it really looks on the water as opposed to the demo. Contemplating getting a new unit but when the cheapest unit is 1300$ I want to make sure it's really legit.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Lots of Mega pix here ... 

http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=769737

Rickie


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I got the 9" Mega had one of the first ones shipped out, worth every penny...right out of the box side imaging is phenomenal and only gets better with tweaking..can look on FB at the Hummingbird Group for some amazing pics from guys using it.


----------



## rmike425 (Apr 24, 2015)

Wow thank you guys. I must say I'm convinced.


----------

